# When Is Mating Season For Goats?



## Mugen (Feb 5, 2010)

My Fellow Goat Herders,

I'm new to raising goats. I've had two successful seasons of goating so far. Right now, I just let the male and females hanging out together and let nature take her role. However, if I want to control their breeding semiannually, how do I know when the females are in heat or ready for mating? Please, help! Thank you! 

Regards,

Mugen


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2010)

What kind of goats do you have?

Swiss type goats tend to breed in the "Ber" months (SeptemBer, OctoBer, NovemBer, etc.) but can go a bit early or late.

I've found Boers and Nubs will pretty much breed any time except the very hottest and coldest times of the year, if conditions are right.  

Flagging tails, hanging out near buck pens, leaky vulvas, all of those things tend to indicate heat.

I'm not a fan of kidding does twice a year, or letting them run w/ bucks all the time.  They need a break, and I like to know when to expect kids.  It also wears the does out a lot quicker and lowers their overall productivity...but again, that's just my humble opinion....to each their own.


----------



## Mugen (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank Roll Farms! I have Boer goats. 



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> What kind of goats do you have?
> 
> Swiss type goats tend to breed in the "Ber" months (SeptemBer, OctoBer, NovemBer, etc.) but can go a bit early or late.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilhill (Feb 5, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> What kind of goats do you have?
> 
> Swiss type goats tend to breed in the "Ber" months (SeptemBer, OctoBer, NovemBer, etc.) but can go a bit early or late.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 5, 2010)

When would you rebreed a doe after she kids in December?? I have alpines. I just started raising goats this past summer in 2009 and my first doe kidded in December. She is in good condition and the kids are growing so fast and they are all very healthy.

When should you wean the kids from the Does? I am wanting to milk her until she is rebred after the kids are weaned off. 

I also have another doe that was just bred and she should kid in June or atleast I hope!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 5, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ..., leaky vulvas,...


I think saw them play at the student center when I was in college.  Their drummer is awesome!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 5, 2010)

Leaky Vulvas means she isnt bred or is bred? I am sorry I was confused.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 5, 2010)

opps sorry i thought this was to a different post.

still confused with the leaky vulva thing though sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2010)

not bred


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2010)

If they're flagging AND have leaky vulvas, they're *probably* in heat.

If they're bagged up, fat, and have leaky vulvas, they're *probably* getting ready to kid.

Read the sentence that the phrase was originally posted in and it'd make more sense.

CM...my daughter and I constantly try and come up w/ funny band names.  I think that one tops any we've come up w/...I'll suggest it to her.

She did suggest 'poochy twee twees' a few weeks ago.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 5, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> CM...my daughter and I constantly try and come up w/ funny band names.  I think that one tops any we've come up w/...I'll suggest it to her.
> 
> She did suggest 'poochy twee twees' a few weeks ago.


ME TOO!   

My best so far is "The Herpital Jennies."


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2010)

Poochy Twee Twees... HA!


----------

